# Samsung HLN467W picture freezes, black screen w/ghost like white outline



## atldude (May 20, 2010)

I have a Samsung HLN467W a friend of mine gave me since he upgraded to a newer LCD tv. He said it was making a noise, which turned out to be the color wheel, which I replaced and seemed to fix it. Since I replaced the color wheel, the tv will work fine, but after watching it awhile, the picture freezes with the screen turning black with a white, "ghost-like" outline of the people on the screen. The sound is still on, but the picture doesn't come back on. Sometimes, when I wait a few minutes and turn it back on, it will work again. However, other times, it will be hard to turn off after the picture freezes and I end up having to unplug it to get it to go off. Is this a digital board problem? I tried to look up the part, but couldn't find one for this model. Is there another compatible part for this model? Is this a hard repair to do yourself once you have the part?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Could be a digital board or a DMD board. Hard to know without doing some testing and research. I have not had many problems with this model other than color wheels.


----------



## badtv (Aug 13, 2010)

Has anyone figured out what causes this fault?

My Samsung is currently doing this exact thing :huh:

Help??


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Similar symptoms can be caused by many things. The most common cause of locking up is either the DMD board or the Digital board. To determine more specifically what the problem might be would require digging a little deeper, monitoring various signals with a scope or logic probe, and finding the offending circuit or component.

Giving a more specific set of conditions and symptoms can offer some greater insight into where the problem may be. This requires testing all combinations of audio and video signal types, resolutions, inputs, menus, and OSD, as well as PIP/POP functions to identify variations in the symptoms, if any.


----------



## badtv (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

TV refuses to even try to turn on tonight. I suspect it's fodder for the recycle bin.:spend:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Maybe not. It could be less than you think. I would find a local servicer who is very familiar with these sets and get an estimate.


----------

